# Iam confused and scared...



## Little1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have been thinking abount moving to Canada, but I am so confused and scared..
Has anyone moved there without visa and work and managed to settle? Is it even possible?
I just know i want to leave England for a place where people know how to spend free time in other places rather then the pub getting drunk, where people are more tolerant and openminded, where kids are not raping other kids and where is no peadophile around every corner, where family values are important and mothers prioritise their kids rather then pubs and new boyfriends. This is how i imagine Canada to be..Am i wrong..Am i looking for a place that doesnt exist? Some kind of utopia?
I dont know if i have any chance to get a visa or find a job from here ( dont thik so to be honest..) but feel tempted to just go ther on holiday and simply stay if i like it..
Is it very crazy idea..?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Little1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been thinking abount moving to Canada, but I am so confused and scared..
> Has anyone moved there without visa and work and managed to settle? Is it even possible?
> ...


Hello Little1 and welcome to the site.
Firstly you cannot come and live/work in Canada without the Government of Canada's permission (a visa). You can come for six months on vacation but if you overstay you are subject to deportation and probably no further chance of immigrating here.
Before I try and help you further could you please say what age you are and what you do for a living?
Canada is not Utopia by any stretch of the imagination. Some people come here and love it, for some it's just okay and some abjectly hate it. I will say that we do not have a chav culture or anything like the UK drink culture.


----------



## Little1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello Little1 and welcome to the site.
> Firstly you cannot come and live/work in Canada without the Government of Canada's permission (a visa). You can come for six months on vacation but if you overstay you are subject to deportation and probably no further chance of immigrating here.
> Before I try and help you further could you please say what age you are and what you do for a living?
> Canada is not Utopia by any stretch of the imagination. Some people come here and love it, for some it's just okay and some abjectly hate it. I will say that we do not have a chav culture or anything like the UK drink culture.


Hello Auld Yin!
Thank you so much for your reply! It sooo nice of you!
I am 31 years old and working as a performance analyst in one of the banks.
I am not English and maybe this is why i hate drinking culture so much..I do like to go out myself but here people seem to be just the attachment for alcohol instead of the other way around and they seem to have not limits..Most people i have met live from one weekend to another and just plan to get completely drunk which i do not find neither funny nor enjoyable (unless you are silly teenager)..Rather sad and pathetic especialy when this kind of behaviour is seen in people who have kids and families and still would rather spend last penny on pints then on their kids education..
I dont know..I shouldnt be complaining about country that i am only gest in but i am just soo dissapointed in what i see in England..I am not materialistic but lack of values and principles here are really depressing..And the spreading chavs you have mentioned who seem to reproduce themselves with light speed...
I feel i want to escape somwhere more "normal and civilized"..
Thanks again for being so nice..x


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Little1 said:


> Hello Auld Yin!
> Thank you so much for your reply! It sooo nice of you!
> I am 31 years old and working as a performance analyst in one of the banks.
> I am not English and maybe this is why i hate drinking culture so much..I do like to go out myself but here people seem to be just the attachment for alcohol instead of the other way around and they seem to have not limits..Most people i have met live from one weekend to another and just plan to get completely drunk which i do not find neither funny nor enjoyable (unless you are silly teenager)..Rather sad and pathetic especialy when this kind of behaviour is seen in people who have kids and families and still would rather spend last penny on pints then on their kids education..
> ...


"normal" is what you are used too....if you hate the english culture then perhaps canada might be your thing. and yes Canada does very much have manners and morals which are installed in their youth. Sometimes I found the niceities OTT and
quite annoying. I am more of a "say what you mean" kind of person. everyone is different and as the auld yin said...you will love it or hate it...Go for a long holiday if you can and get a feel for the place. that way you will know if its for you or not.
I would never move to any country without visiting or holidaying at least first.
and even then holiday mode is not permanent mode. very different.


----------

